
Do shorter hours or higher wages make better teachers? - aaronyy
http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2016/04/daily-chart-18?fsrc=scn/fb/te/bl/ed/teacherssalaries
======
ddingus
Wrong question.

Wages that are enough for the teacher to live to teach and not struggle,
coupled with the autonomy necessary to reach and improve their students makes
netter teachers.

They are professionals. Treating them as such will improve things a lot.

